# Some Pics of The Pack ... Then & Now ....



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Apologies in advance from the world's worst photographer - these are taken with an iPhone or Sony that I simply can't use .... I may have to do 2 x separate posts ....

*Bella aka "BellyBum" from Pup until now ....*










*All grown up & on a bit of a diet now (no-where near as bad as it looks, she does actually have a waistline):*










*"My Darling, Beloved Chiko. Such a Special, Calm & Sensible Boy - there's a special soul behind those amazing eyes when he looks deep inside you"*


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

NOW, we move on to the "Demon Dogs", a more terrible two, duo of mischief, evil little pair you could not hope to find. These are the two tinies of the pack and they adore each other & give the other 2 hell, but they love them dearly ....

"*Oliver aka Ollie aka Demon Dog #1 & various other names not suitable for publication here*"










*"IT WASN'T ME MUM, I swear it wasn't ..." if I shut my eyes really, really tightly she won't even know I'm here .....*














































*AND, last, but far from least, fiesty little Midge aka "MidgeyMoo" aka Demon Dog #2, that you rotten enablers made me buy as a playmate for Ollie ... She's definitely everyone's fave because she's so tiny 2lb, and because she looks like a wise, very sad old lady, but she's the happiest little munchkin ever who will tackle, in full flight, any of the others if they dare even glance at her bully stick .... As independent as all get out, doesn't like to be restricted by cuddles but love to snuggle into my side. A true "Tummy Tart"*










*She's really suffering the "Ugly Puppy" stage at the moment with no hair - Chiko was actually worse & now he's got enough coat for 3 dogs so I know she'll come good, it's so hilarious with super hairy ears & no body hair to speak of lol. In her exquisite little creation from Aunty Elaine, it's so soft and beautiful, the quality is to die for!!!*


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Last few of MidgeyMoo ...




























*AND, OF COURSE, I cannot forget the big kids, My 2 Mastiff x Rhodesian Ridgebacks, Jessica & Boof .... Boof has thinner darker face .... Under that pic is my 12yo son, bearing I can't imagine how much weight, each one would weigh about 140lbs? 70kg?*


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dee!!! I cannot even believe how sweet and beautiful your whole pack is! They've grown so much! I remember convincing you to get sweet Midgie- she's stunning! They all are. I love the pics of your son with the mastiffs- they look like gentle giants. 

Please can I make you a siggy this weekend?!??? I'm semi-retired, but for you sweet Dee I'd be honored!!!!

Thanks for finally "charging those camera batteries" LOL. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you darlin' Ash, I love them all dearly althouth I could quite cheerfully choke Ollie today .... he's spent the day out in the sun on the deck barking at passers-by and pretends to not know what our training ritual is in that regard, he's so wicked at times but the way he looks at you, omg, it just melts even my hard old heart.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awww they are soooo cute 
dont forget ur fish! :lol:


----------



## amylounell (Sep 8, 2012)

Wow!! You're babies are all just adorable!!! Love the pics!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

They are all adorable.. I especially love Oliver, I really like his coloring.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Your entire pack is lovely! I've always wondered what your Chis looked like now. Thank you for posting.  Chiko has gorgeous coloring. I've never seen cream with a chocolate mask and liver nose like that. Very pretty. And I can't believe how tiny Midge is!

I imagine you definitely have your hands full!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

The big doggies look like they adore your son. Of course all your dogs are beautiful.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Finally some pictures  All of them..beautiful beautiful animals! Your son is a very handsome lad! lovin those pictures..woo!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

They're all gorgeous! I was beginning to think you didn't actually own any dogs! Thanks for sharing


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

its great to see some pics of your babies, they are all so beautiful !!!
and , i especially love that pic of little Midge sleeping in her pom pom nighty dress


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you so much ladies, you have no idea how much it means - I've always been a bit backward in coming forward with my mottley crew because all 4 of them only cost me as much as one from a "good breeder" has cost most of you. 

I was lucky to find the best backyard breeder ever, and their health and temperaments are a testment to that darling farmer couple's efforts. So good in fact that my holistic Vet is keen to get one from them, so that says a lot in itself!

Hey Ash, I didn't see your offer to make me a siggy, oh my, I would be ever, ever so chuffed (happy) if you would. Shall we leave it until I get some decent photos though, there's not much in there that's clear  I promise I'll get on & take some more in the next 48 horus, do or die.

I'll try and get some that show the amazing shine on their coats which is all down to Aunty Tracy for getting me into the good stuff 

Ooowaaaah, I just saw Gemma on your siggy Caitlin (I always have mine set to not showing them & miss out on so much but I just find they're bigger than the posts and makes it hard to find stuff). Wow she is beyond gorgeous and doesn't that harness suit her sooooo well!!! Yep, with Chiko, the moment I laid eyes on him I knew he was mine, I bought him sight unseen (well all 3 sight unseen actually, all except BellyBum) and my gut instinct has served me well each & every time. I reckon my late love was watching over me, he likes to dabble in my life from time to time & make things happen, bless him. I've searched & searched for his colouring in google pics etc and have never been able to find another anywhere remotely near his unique colouring but it was his deep, soulful, penetrating eyes that spoke to me, not his colour, that was just a bonus


----------



## amylounell (Sep 8, 2012)

I must say that I also see something in Chiko's eyes too, they are beautiful eyes. They seem different somehow....


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

They have grown up beautifully! I really love Chiko's eyes too.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Love your pack! They are alll gorgeous!

I really like Chikos colour. Is he a chocolate sable?


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks. No, Chiko is just a cream (more golden like a Retriever actually) with chocolate points (mask & very faintly around his ear tips). 

Oliver is a sable, because of his black overlay on the red.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> Ooowaaaah, I just saw Gemma on your siggy Caitlin (I always have mine set to not showing them & miss out on so much but I just find they're bigger than the posts and makes it hard to find stuff). Wow she is beyond gorgeous and doesn't that harness suit her sooooo well!!! Yep, with Chiko, the moment I laid eyes on him I knew he was mine, I bought him sight unseen (well all 3 sight unseen actually, all except BellyBum) and my gut instinct has served me well each & every time. I reckon my late love was watching over me, he likes to dabble in my life from time to time & make things happen, bless him. I've searched & searched for his colouring in google pics etc and have never been able to find another anywhere remotely near his unique colouringm but it was his deep, soulful, penetrating eyes that spoke to me, not his colour, that was just a bonues


Aw, thank you so much! It's actually one of the dresses that Elaine has sold. Too bad it's too big on her so she won't actually move in it, ha.

Chiko is beautiful all around. Those eyes tell a story all by themselves. He looks like a sweet little guy. I too have never seen another Chihuahua that looks like him. So gorgeous!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Teeheehee, speaking of Aunty Elaine's beautiful things, I put Midge in her utterly divine pom pom creation which is still too big thank goodness, because it will fit her when fully grown. Anyway, she just threw herself down on the bed & played dead, would not budge, would not move ... I wanted to see her standing in it, but there was no way she would, the monster suit was consuming her, and oh how she hated me at that moment. She just looked up at me with the eye that wasn't pressed into the duvet with so much anger, ney, unbridled fury. 

Well, I laughed & laughed until my sides hurt she was so damn funny, and there the petulent little brat stayed having her little silent unmoving protest until she fell asleep when I snapped some grainy pics. When she awoke I took it off and it was double zoomies for her and a long, long way away from me, lest I try the same trick again.


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Wonderful fur family - great photos


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Do the large dogs and chihuahuas interact? Just curious because Lady does well will small dogs if they are not barkers and jumpers but she will not approach a large dog.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Great pics Dee! You should post pics more often! I love them all! Your big dogs are stunning as is your cute son!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> Teeheehee, speaking of Aunty Elaine's beautiful things, I put Midge in her utterly divine pom pom creation which is still to big thank goodness because it will fit her when fully grown. Anyway, she just threw herself down on the bed & played dead, would not budge, would not move ... I wanted to see her standing in it but there was no way she would, the monster suit was consuming her and oh how she hated me at that moment. She just looked up at me with the eye that wasn't pressed into the duvet with so much anger, ney, unbridled fury.
> 
> Well, I laughed & laughed until my sides hurt she was so damn funny, and there the petulent little brat stayed having her little silent unmoving protest until she fell asleep when I snapped some grainy pics. When she awoke I took it off and it was double zoomies for her and a long, long way away from me lest I try the same trick again.


LMAO! That sounds exactly like Gemma when I put her dress on. She just lays on the bed and acts like she's a statue. Won't even take a step forward for a piece of cheese or anything. I put her on the floor in it to try to get her to walk, and she just stood in a half sitting position, shaking, and not moving for 15 minutes. Tried to lure her forward with treats, but nope. Stubborn things, they are! And then as soon as I take it off, she does zoomies all over the apartment like she was just released from jail.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

They are all so beautiful!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

They're all adorable,naughty ones and the good ones.Didn't know you had so many


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> Teeheehee, speaking of Aunty Elaine's beautiful things, I put Midge in her utterly divine pom pom creation which is still too big thank goodness, because it will fit her when fully grown. Anyway, she just threw herself down on the bed & played dead, would not budge, would not move ... I wanted to see her standing in it, but there was no way she would, the monster suit was consuming her, and oh how she hated me at that moment. She just looked up at me with the eye that wasn't pressed into the duvet with so much anger, ney, unbridled fury.
> 
> Well, I laughed & laughed until my sides hurt she was so damn funny, and there the petulent little brat stayed having her little silent unmoving protest until she fell asleep when I snapped some grainy pics. When she awoke I took it off and it was double zoomies for her and a long, long way away from me, lest I try the same trick again.


hahaha you do make me laugh, you have such an excellent way with words rofl.
Can totally relate to this also, ohhhh their expressions and little ways are so funny!

What an excellent pack of mutiple characters ! you must share your pictures more! Chiko especially is such a unique beautiful looking boy, maybe I'm just weird but that first picture of him almost looks human somehow haha.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Jayda said:


> Do the large dogs and chihuahuas interact? Just curious because Lady does well will small dogs if they are not barkers and jumpers but she will not approach a large dog.


Well, it's like this, the big dogs shredded (into 1/2" pieces), 3 cushions from my leather Chesterfield lounge, which I subsequently vacuumed up with a very broken heart, wondering how I was going to afford the $1.2k, according to the manf. quote to replace them. 

Then I restored the most gorgeous & intricately inlaid art Deco table, and they ate it! Several electrical transformers and misc. items later they were very gradually acclimated to spending their days & nights outside and became fully outside dogs (I live in an apartment, albeit there's actually 3 of us spread over 3 apartments and a large piece of land - it's complicated). 

Do not fear, I live in the sub-tropics where it's 50 degrees even in winter, so it's the perfect climate for dogs to live outside, and there ain't no predator ever going to get them - infact, around here the wildlife takes a wide berth .... they predate & eat a possum almost every night. 

They adore the Chi's and are ever so gentle with them when they are permitted inside, massive tails sending anything within a 3' radius flying, but the big 'uns still behave like big galloot puppies who like pawing things with their massively heavy weapons, so it's only really Chis on bed, Mastiffs on the ground, nose to nose fun, zoomies on bed to torment them. Mastiffs are perfectly socialised, love dog parks, off leash beaches etc. but I just couldn't live with myself if they hurt a Chi, even in their version of "gentle with babies play".

I just don't believe the risk of accident & injury is worth the pain of small & large interacting, large are often times clumsy, & needle teeth will bring that on even more.

I'm actually going to start loading them ALL in the car & taking them to the dog park when no-one else is around, as I believe the Mastiffs will stick to themselves on command, whilst the chis do their little tear a$$ thing around in a big circle chasing the tail in frong. If it all goes pear shaped I'll have to revert to doing separate runs  I really want to get to the stage where I can walk all of them (on couplers) so that the Mastiffs will protect the littlies from marauding monsters that are off leash, with/without owner in tow but I keep envisioning the mayhem if we were ever attacked and my heart stops.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Jayda said:


> Do the large dogs and chihuahuas interact? Just curious because Lady does well will small dogs if they are not barkers and jumpers but she will not approach a large dog.


Well, it's like this, the big dogs shredded (into 1/2" pieces), 3 cushions from my leather Chesterfield lounge, which I subsequently vacuumed up with a very broken heart, wondering how I was going to afford the $1.2k, according to the manf. quote to replace them. 

Then I restored the most gorgeous & intricately inlaid art Deco table, and they ate it! Several electrical transformers and misc. items later they were very gradually acclimated to spending their days & nights outside and became fully outside dogs (I live in an apartment, albeit there's actually 3 of us spread over 3 apartments and a large piece of land - it's complicated). 

Do not fear, I live in the sub-tropics where it's 50 degrees even in winter, so it's the perfect climate for dogs to live outside, and there ain't no predator ever going to get them - infact, around here the wildlife takes a wide berth .... they predate & eat a possum almost every night. 

They adore the Chi's and are ever so gentle with them when they are permitted inside, massive tails sending anything within a 3' radius flying, but the big 'uns still behave like big galloot puppies who like pawing things with their massively heavy weapons, so it's only really Chis on bed, Mastiffs on the ground, nose to nose fun, zoomies on bed to torment them. Mastiffs are perfectly socialised, love dog parks, off leash beaches etc. but I just couldn't live with myself if they hurt a Chi, even in their version of "gentle with babies play".

I just don't believe the risk of accident & injury is worth the pain of small & large interacting, large are often times clumsy, & needle teeth will bring that on even more.

I'm actually going to start loading them ALL in the car & taking them to the dog park when no-one else is around, as I believe the Mastiffs will stick to themselves on command, whilst the chis do their little tear a$$ thing around in a big circle chasing the tail in frong. If it all goes pear shaped I'll have to revert to doing separate runs  I really want to get to the stage where I can walk all of them (on couplers) so that the Mastiffs will protect the littlies from marauding monsters that are off leash, with/without owner in tow but I keep envisioning the mayhem if we were ever attacked and my heart stops.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!! PICTURES FROM DEE!!! :blob8::blob7::hello1::blob5::blob4:

I thought this day would never come!!! :sunny:

Dee, I've gotten to know you on here, and of course I've gotten to like you...
but I admit I have been dying to see your pups, you tell such fun stories about
them, yet no pictures...sad sad times! LOL  I'm thrilled to finally see your
babies, your furry kids are gorgeous and your son is a handsome little man.
Thank you for sharing my love, I really enjoyed your photos. 

...and Dee, I'll be looking forward to MORE!  ...no more excuses! 



ps: Do you think there are enough smiley faces in this post?! Haha! 
Here is another one just in case you can't tell how happy I am. :toothy7:


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

LMAO LS, I bet your eyes nearly fell out of your head when you opened up CP & saw the heading, your heart rate increased, throat constricted, tummy went into knots and you thought, "No, it can't be so, I'm seeing things!"

Hehehehe this modern fandangle technology is such a trial for we oldies, but we get there in the end, even if the end results are crap .... I can still remember using the old fil-im Brownie Box Cameras, that's how old I am!!!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I laughed out loud at "a very wise, sad old lady". HAHA too funny. Those pjs look cute on Midge! Nice pack.


----------

